
I haven't experienced imposter syndrome, and maybe you haven't either - tomstokes
https://rachsmith.com/2017/i-dont-have-imposter-syndrome
======
harpocrates
Diagnosing oneself with imposter syndrome (or, at the other end of the
spectrum, recognizing the Dunning–Kruger effect in oneself) is a perfect catch
22.

This article hits the nail on the head: being slightly paranoid and doubting
oneself is a pretty essential part of being a good developer. It's (in most
cases) pretty normal. The key is to try and detach your self-worth from the
problems you face. You aren't any less good because you couldn't solve that
bug last week.

~~~
true_tuna
Well said

------
convolvatron
when i was in grad school all the faculty were off doing startups and they had
the grad students teaching the undergrads because they were never around.

we were all petrified, felt totally under qualified and did as much as we
could do to fill the perceived skill gap.

i think without an exception we excelled. the courses were harder, graded
better, got better student feedback, covered a lot more material and
engendered a reciprocal student response that the distracted and jaded profs
never got.

a little performance pressure isn't always a bad thing

------
TheMissingPiece
Definitely experienced it in my first few years in tech... I'd made quite a
career leap and I honestly _did_ feel like a fraud. But I'm here now and I'm
happy and I know where I fit into the mix and I no longer feel like a fraud..
I feel like someone who is growing with my role and where I fit in the
community.

This did resonate, though (reminds me of the buzz words in mental health that
gain popularity every year or so)

>it minimizes the impact that this experience has on people that really do
suffer from it

------
true_tuna
You can't have imposter syndrome if you're actually an imposter.

~~~
CptBland
I'm not sure if I'm good enough to have imposter syndrome!

------
imposterer
Nice to know I actually suck.

